# Savez-vous planter les choux



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 1, 2009)

...Ok, so no cabbage here.
But check out our other veggies! 
This is the first veggie garden in our new house! Big backyard means no more container gardening for me!!! 

Please note the actual cauliflower....its mine...the bugs haven't gotten to it yet!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice garden. Unfortunately, I can't do this, because slugs are eating quicker than plantlets can grow!!! (et c'est de vrais choux, pas des choux de Bruxelles!)Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2009)

Cut the lettuce instead of pulling it and you can have it year-round, have you tried kolrabi?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 2, 2009)

Awesome looking garden! Looks like you're going to have some great veggie feasts. :drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 2, 2009)

super cool!

my peas (first time i've grown them) are rockin' too!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 2, 2009)

Great garden!!! It is great when you can gorw your own vegetables!!! It is so rewarding!


----------



## nikv (Jul 2, 2009)

C'est magnifique! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2009)

Makes me jealous -- a rabbit chewed it's way through my plastic deer fence (keeps out the deer) and devastated my pole beans, peas, and greens. Now I have a rabbit fence as well, but too late for this year!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 2, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Makes me jealous -- a rabbit chewed it's way through my plastic deer fence (keeps out the deer) and devastated my pole beans, peas, and greens. Now I have a rabbit fence as well, but too late for this year!



I use Marigolds to keep the Rabbit out...apparently they don't like the smell. It seems to be working so far because the Rabbits only touch what is outside rather than the lettuce, spinach, & Kale.


----------



## Clark (Jul 2, 2009)

I use companion plants too. *I.P.M.!!!*


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 3, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Makes me jealous -- a rabbit chewed it's way through my plastic deer fence (keeps out the deer) and devastated my pole beans, peas, and greens. Now I have a rabbit fence as well, but too late for this year!


You're not alone - said good bye to my 2" high sunflowers - I guess I didn't plant enough marigolds? 
Then there are the deer ..... they have chewed just the leaves off some of my big hostas. These hostas have been there for an easy 7 years & they've never touched them, I thought they were deer resistant types ......
oh silly me!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> You're not alone - said good bye to my 2" high sunflowers - I guess I didn't plant enough marigolds?
> Then there are the deer ..... they have chewed just the leaves off some of my big hostas. These hostas have been there for an easy 7 years & they've never touched them, I thought they were deer resistant types ......
> oh silly me!


Must be the year -- my hostas have been devastated by deer this Spring. I learned too late to spray Liquid Fence on everything. I think the winter was so hard and the deer were hungry, giving birth, and needing nutrition that they were eating any and everything -- including yews!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 3, 2009)

This just happened in the last week! The buggers should have plenty of other things to eat with all the rain we've had. Someone mentioned a synthetic coyote urine product works well but has to be reapplied after rains.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 3, 2009)

frequent applications of the shotgun type will cure most herbivores

that said, I think using fox urine lures/sprays will limit rabbits, and there is a spray that lasts a few months used by landscapers that has fermented egg material in it that works very well for deer

while checking drippers over mums today outside I saw that an unlucky rabbit had left behind it's foot after a fox had caught up to it; I always thought 'they' said that rabbit's feet were lucky!


----------



## Clark (Jul 4, 2009)

some of these repellants cause the deer to vomit all over
the place if eaten.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> some of these repellants cause the deer to vomit all over
> the place if eaten.



I don't know about the deer, but that would cause me to look somewhere else for something to eat......


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> while checking drippers over mums today outside I saw that an unlucky rabbit had left behind it's foot after a fox had caught up to it; I always thought 'they' said that rabbit's feet were lucky!



The foot was lucky -- it was the rest of the rabbit that wasn't. oke:


----------

